# Entry level electric bass- KSU LaDO! Bass Series starts 5/14!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Email any questions... OPEN to anyone anytime during season!

Low cost- HUGE basses!- A cult like following of 16th year anglers!

nip


----------



## Violet Taylor (Sep 28, 2016)

hi how can i view your 2016 fishing schedule for the southwest tournament?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmmmm... lost me here Violet

The LaDO! Bass series just concluded the season with our championship this past weekend here: http://www.dobass.com/16LADO/CHAMPIONSHIP/092616/LADO.html

DoBass is situated in NE Ohio region - other NE events can be found:
http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

nip


----------

